# Open bed vs tool box vs cover vs top



## ray_banz (Sep 25, 2017)

I had a cap on my truck and it broke just from taking it on and off so many times for my dirtbikes, plus it was 16 yo. Wanted some advice and opinions on if I should stick with a cap or switch to tool box set ups or use a roll up cover. What systems work for you guys. I own my own carpentry/remodeling business, I haul tools, material, and use my truck to haul away debris from demos. Let me know what systems you like and what works for you!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I've had a cap when I worked for others. Small truck, Toyota something or other. It was good for what I was doing which was cableless encrypted TV installation. But for what I do now it would be a big fail. If I wanted something covered it'd have to be a small box truck or a Sprinter type van.

I have Weatherguard Super Boxes on my truck. 16"w x 2't x 8' long. You can put a lot of stuff in them. It's nice to be able to carry installation tools with you all the time without switching out per job. I put a wood rack on the drivers side, I've had them on both sides at one time. The wood rack give me a great deal of options for carrying and securing a variety of panels, cabinets, boards and trim.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I've had a cap when I worked for others. Small truck, Toyota something or other. It was good for what I was doing which was cableless encrypted TV installation. But for what I do now it would be a big fail. If I wanted something covered it'd have to be a small box truck or a Sprinter type van.
> 
> I have Weatherguard Super Boxes on my truck. 16"w x 2't x 8' long. You can put a lot of stuff in them. It's nice to be able to carry installation tools with you all the time without switching out per job. I put a wood rack on the drivers side, I've had them on both sides at one time. The wood rack give me a great deal of options for carrying and securing a variety of panels, cabinets, boards and trim.



Do those doors hit your truck bed when opened?



Mike.
_______________


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

If your used to a cap, you will miss it. Not on sunny days, but the first day it rains, you will miss the cap. 
Everything stays dry. You kind of get spoiled, not having to think about it. 

I can't say about toolboxes and bed cover.


----------



## ray_banz (Sep 25, 2017)

I'll look into those weather guard super boxes. Looks like a nice set up


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've found that there is no perfect setup. I run an open truck with system one racks and boxes. It works for what I do. I used to have a cap but no longer do. I used to have a roll cover with racks but no longer do. I will eventually go to a flatbed with racks and boxes when my
Bed rusts out. If I need something covered and dry I stick it in my tool trailer. Ideally I'd have another vehicle like a sprinter transit for everything not pickup truck related.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Do those doors hit your truck bed when opened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My truck bed? No, the doors swing the opposite way Mike :whistling

They don't hit the quarter panel either, they have cables on them that stop them from coming in contact with the truck.

Think Mike, think!!! :laughing:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

In my opinion, a service body is the only way to go. 

I have a flatbed with boxes on it now, and I need to get a rack for it, but even without the lumber rack, it's far better than my pickup with tool boxes. 

But it still ain't a service body. :whistling


Edit: You can even get a service body with a rolltop cover that locks. :thumbup:


Delta


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I had a cap for years and hated it - hard on the knees and needs to be removed for larger cabinets, equipment, pallets of materials, etc.

The last two trucks have had roll-up covers and I’ve been happy. The negatives are:

•	Security. If someone wants your stuff, it’s easily obtainable.
•	Weather: They can freeze pretty much solid with snow/ice.
•	Space: They do limit what you can get under cover – out of the elements or out of site.

We get around the negatives by:

•	Only working in good neighborhoods.
•	When it snows, we take the day off.
•	When it rains and we need to get something large to/from the job site, we take the day off.

Works for us.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> In my opinion, a service body is the only way to go.
> 
> I have a flatbed with boxes on it now, and I need to get a rack for it, but even without the lumber rack, it's far better than my pickup with tool boxes.
> 
> ...


To high up to be accessed easily.


----------



## Kscarpentry (Apr 12, 2014)

I've had a half ton with cross bed box. (6.5ft bed was terrible and I'm short so I got tired of crawling in and out)
Had a 1 ton dually... same issue plus reaching over the fenders.
Had a Ford Ranger with side boxes. Worked great for tool access but couldn't haul anything. 

Finally got this Chevy with a Pronghorn bed. Tons of boxes with easy access and I can haul sheet goods on the flat bed! Mileage is getting up there so I've got to figure out a plan soon.









Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## decksterdecks (May 22, 2017)

Get a utility trailer for tools and keep the bed open. Get a larger capacity axke(s) and larger size than you can fill so you can throw materials in if it rains. Leave the bed of the truck open for materials/dump runs, etc. 
A trailer full of tools can be left on site for the **** kickers to work with while you are out getting stuff/dumping etc. It also leaves the bed open for extra curriculars


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I hate caps on pickups and In my humble opinion if you are going to put a cap on a pickup then you should just get a van. Especially the newer mid roof vans are sweet cause you can stand in them. 

For years we had pick ups with caps on them and anything towards the front of the truck was pretty much inaccessible. Crawling on your knees hitting your head on the cap to get stuff that slid all the way to the front when you hit the brakes is silly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Do those doors hit your truck bed when opened?
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Here ya go Mike.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Leo G said:


> Here ya go Mike.




From the picture it looks like twine holding that door. Haha 

I know most of the service utility bodies have actual chains to hold the doors so they also double as work shelves but I know your toolboxes are probably too big for that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Windycity said:


> From the picture it looks like twine holding that door. Haha
> 
> I know most of the service utility bodies have actual chains to hold the doors so they also double as work shelves but I know your toolboxes are probably too big for that
> 
> ...


The boxes came with a cable that let the doors drop down to horizontal. That made it very difficult to access the interior with a 2' wide door keeping you away from the truck. I fabricated more cables that were longer so the doors would open as wide as possible without hitting the truck. I used 1/16" Galvanized Aircraft Cable, rated for 480lbs.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> The boxes came with a cable that let the doors drop down to horizontal. That made it very difficult to access the interior with a 2' wide door keeping you away from the truck. I fabricated more cables that were longer so the doors would open as wide as possible without hitting the truck. I used 1/16" Galvanized Aircraft Cable, rated for 480lbs.


Have they stretched any? 

_________________


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Not that I've noticed. Been 10 years. I don't drop the door very often, but they do catch it without it hitting the truck. The cables that came with it were 3/32", but my hardware store only had 1/16" or 1/8" and the 1/8" was to stiff for the use.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I should add that when I had a cap, it was a commercial aluminum one with side doors. I built a 2nd level on the truck and had sliding boxes under it for more tools. I could access everything from it very easily. Only tough thing was carrying big things. Just couldn't do it. That is when I moved to a tool trailer. Also, racks are usually limited in their weight capacity with a cap as they have to cantilever over the bed rails instead of sitting right on them.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Windycity said:


> I hate caps on pickups and In my humble opinion if you are going to put a cap on a pickup then you should just get a van. Especially the newer mid roof vans are sweet cause you can stand in them.
> 
> For years we had pick ups with caps on them and anything towards the front of the truck was pretty much inaccessible. Crawling on your knees hitting your head on the cap to get stuff that slid all the way to the front when you hit the brakes is silly
> 
> ...


I had a pickup with a cap about 15 years ago. I kept the had a big compressor mounted up at the cab end, and we installed a 4" clean out through the cap to feed the compressor cord and hose out through the side. It worked pretty well, but eventually I bought a contractor cap with the tool boxes, and started just keeping the big compressors on site.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I had a cap for years and hated it - hard on the knees and needs to be removed for larger cabinets, equipment, pallets of materials, etc.
> 
> The last two trucks have had roll-up covers and I’ve been happy. The negatives are:
> 
> ...


:laughing:


I have a BakFlip cover which I really like. I think it greatly depends on what you're doing what setup you will need. I like having the cover to keep the bed dry. I don't normally have a lot of tools in the truck with my current position. What tools do go in the truck are usually in systainer's.

We have trailers which takes care of the hauling larger things in the rain (or not rain).


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Leo G said:


> To high up to be accessed easily.


What is?

Service bodies in general, or my flatbed?



Delta


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Flat bed. 

My 1988 GMC 2500 was very low, and I liked that. When I got my 2007 it was a big adjustment because it was about 8" taller, mostly because of that huge I beam running down the center of the truck. I got use to it.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Leo G said:


> Flat bed.
> 
> My 1988 GMC 2500 was very low, and I liked that. When I got my 2007 it was a big adjustment because it was about 8" taller, mostly because of that huge I beam running down the center of the truck. I got use to it.


I've seen pictures, you're not the tallest guy on this forum... :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Nor am I the shortest. 5'9" isn't really that short.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I like a small side box, mainly for rope, ratchet straps, bungee cords, and maybe a cargo bar. Everything I usually need to secure a load.

I like low sides and open top. If I need to keep things dry, I'll put a tarp over it all.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Flat bed.
> 
> My 1988 GMC 2500 was very low, and I liked that. When I got my 2007 it was a big adjustment because it was about 8" taller, mostly because of that huge I beam running down the center of the truck. I got use to it.


I have a cross box on mine, with pull out drawers, so it's not that bad.

I'll see if I can find a picture of it. It's in the shop with a burned out tranny, and it'll be there for awhile.  My mistake buying a Dodge. They weren't made for towing or hauling. 



Delta


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I have a cross box on mine, with pull out drawers, so it's not that bad.
> 
> I'll see if I can find a picture of it. It's in the shop with a burned out tranny, and it'll be there for awhile.  My mistake buying a Dodge. They weren't made for towing or hauling.
> 
> Delta


Mine has the 68RFE....what a POS. Aisin is probably worth the three grand.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Mine has the 68RFE....what a POS. Aisin is probably worth the three grand.


I'm getting a re-man put in now, along with a new cooler. It's full of metal filings, evidently. :blink: Fortunately, I bought an aftermarket warranty for the truck, and it's already payed for itself, and more. 

Does the Aisin bolt up to the older trucks? Mine's an '08, and they weren't putting Aisin's in them in '08.


Delta


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's mine, with the load that finally killed it. 


Tranny's been slipping for a while. First time I pulled a skid-steer with it, I knew it's days were numbered.


Delta


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Here's mine, with the load that finally killed it.
> 
> 
> Tranny's been slipping for a while. First time I pulled a skid-steer with it, I knew it's days were numbered.
> ...


At least you were limited to 55mph though....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I'm getting a re-man put in now, along with a new cooler. It's full of metal filings, evidently. :blink: Fortunately, I bought an aftermarket warranty for the truck, and it's already payed for itself, and more.
> 
> Does the Aisin bolt up to the older trucks? Mine's an '08, and they weren't putting Aisin's in them in '08.
> 
> ...


Not sure about that, but I know there is a company who guts 68RFEs and reenforces them.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> At least you were limited to 55mph though....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yup. :laughing:

Once the tranny $#!T the bed, it wouldn't shift below 4th gear, and the exhaust brake didn't work. :blink: Brakes sure got hot. 

Good thing I wasn't speeding. 



Delta


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Yup. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She probably kicked it out with her feet too.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## smpcarpentry (Aug 13, 2014)

Just go with a tool box. I just got one. Have to put all my tools in it. Maybe I should put it in the bed of the truck as well.


----------



## smpcarpentry (Aug 13, 2014)

If someone can explane how i put the pic right side up


----------



## smpcarpentry (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

I've just got a toolbox behind the cab and an Access Roll Up tonneau cover...I like this setup, but it does have limitations. In heavy rains, the seal between the cover and the toolbox has a slight leak, I imagine I could add a better weatherstrip, but it's only about once every other month it effects me. The other problem is that when you need something out of the middle of the toolbox you need to roll up the cover to reach it.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a diamond back cover... Best you can get. Holds 1,600 lbs on top and keep everything below nice and dry and safe. I won't own a truck without one now. On the other hand I keep a 7x16 trailer on the job site with most of the tools so the truck doesn't get loaded/unloaded on a daily basis... Even if it did though I don't think I'd do anything different.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> She probably kicked it out with her feet too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It took a looooooong time for me to figure out what the heck you were saying. :laughing:

And where did you find a dude that ugly? That's gonna give me nightmares. 





Delta


----------

